# mephedrone, mkat, meow meow, or whatever you want to call it....



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

just wanted to share my own experience with this dreadful substance, and ask around if anyone else had problems with this drug?

new year i took one line of this ****. before i knew it i was going on three/four day benders, missing work and looking/feeling like complete **** till mid-next week!

this drug ****ed me up fast! and my tolerance for it went up rapidly. i have used mdma, cocaine, and other stims before, but nothing i have ever taken compared to the seemingly instant downward spiral this drug placed me on. luckily for me i knew that i was going downhill fast so i stopped the ****. i just drink beers now and that's it. just asking if anyone else had dark times because of this toxic crap?


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

muscular nerd said:


> just wanted to share my own experience with this dreadful substance, and ask around if anyone else had problems with this drug?
> 
> new year i took one line of this ****. before i knew it i was going on three/four day benders, missing work and looking/feeling like complete **** till mid-next week!
> 
> this drug ****ed me up fast! and my tolerance for it went up rapidly. i have used mdma, cocaine, and other stims before, but nothing i have ever taken compared to the seemingly instant downward spiral this drug placed me on. luckily for me i knew that i was going downhill fast so i stopped the ****. i just drink beers now and that's it. just asking if anyone else had dark times because of this toxic crap?


Not heard of it as that name...does it have any other name x


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

muscular nerd said:


> just wanted to share my own experience with this dreadful substance, and ask around if anyone else had problems with this drug?
> 
> new year i took one line of this ****. before i knew it i was going on three/four day benders, missing work and looking/feeling like complete **** till mid-next week!
> 
> this drug ****ed me up fast! and my tolerance for it went up rapidly. i have used mdma, cocaine, and other stims before, but nothing i have ever taken compared to the seemingly instant downward spiral this drug placed me on. luckily for me i knew that i was going downhill fast so i stopped the ****. i just drink beers now and that's it. just asking if anyone else had dark times because of this toxic crap?


Tried it a couple of times, disgusting stuff. Never again!!


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Sorry just re read the title...tried to pm u about it


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> Not heard of it as that name...does it have any other name x


bubbles i think is another name for it. we always called it mkat. used to be a legal high but then got banned.


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Was abused in my area back in 2009/2010. I only did it a few times back then, my mate used to be one of the main dealers for it but stopped because he couldn't stand people feinding for it, he'd get calls at like 4 in the morning with all sorts of offers, tv's, laptops, phones, clothes, just for a few bags.

That being said we had a session a few weeks ago on it, was a great night!


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

muscular nerd said:


> bubbles i think is another name for it. we always called it mkat. used to be a legal high but then got banned.


Yep I know about it..


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Horrible drug. Wouldnt take it again if you paid me


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Never touched it.... but it was ridiculously popular in my area as well, still is to some extent.

**** that ****. I love MDMA and I've heard people compare them, but I'd still rather stick with my good old trusted mandy. (if you add a balloon or 2 of laughing gas, even better)

Sorry to hear of your experience with it though, pretty much cements what I already thought about the stuff.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Think its easier to get in a mess with mkat tbh as in how adictive it is and its so cheap too


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

mattyhunt said:


> Was abused in my area back in 2009/2010. I only did it a few times back then, my mate used to be one of the main dealers for it but stopped because he couldn't stand people feinding for it, he'd get calls at like 4 in the morning with all sorts of offers, tv's, laptops, phones, clothes, just for a few bags.
> 
> That being said we had a session a few weeks ago on it, was a great night!


Can imagine that tbh...n yeah only ever had good nights on it


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

mattyhunt said:


> Was abused in my area back in 2009/2010. I only did it a few times back then, my mate used to be one of the main dealers for it but stopped because he couldn't stand people feinding for it, he'd get calls at like 4 in the morning with all sorts of offers, tv's, laptops, phones, clothes, just for a few bags.
> 
> That being said we had a session a few weeks ago on it, was a great night!


i started by having great nights, but this quickly turned into a nightmare for me. i was knocking doors at 4 am to buy more! not everyone goes mental on it mind you. i was just an unlucky case i suppose.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

muscular nerd said:


> i started by having great nights, but this quickly turned into a nightmare for me. i was knocking doors at 4 am to buy more! not everyone goes mental on it mind you. i was just an unlucky case i suppose.


Were u having it every day x


----------



## Paul40 (Mar 25, 2009)

Originates in the Yemen, banned in most middle east countries


----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)

my mate was bang on it e lost about 2 stone , i dno how people take all this ****e and lift weights , i used to drop about 6 or 7 pills a gram of snekka and would be written of for days, not eat for about 2 days,

i cant even imagine droppn sum chikkas now and then trainin the next day or trying to eat a sh*t load , Foook that


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

squatthis said:


> Never touched it.... but it was ridiculously popular in my area as well, still is to some extent.
> 
> **** that ****. I love MDMA and I've heard people compare them, but I'd still rather stick with my good old trusted mandy. (if you add a balloon or 2 of laughing gas, even better)
> 
> Sorry to hear of your experience with it though, pretty much cements what I already thought about the stuff.


your wise not to use this stuff mate. stick with the mdma mate can't go wrong with that stuff.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

muscular nerd said:


> your wise not to use this stuff mate. stick with the mdma mate can't go wrong with that stuff.


I nearly did. In 2009 I almost bought a kg from china. I'm pretty sure that would have ended badly


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> Were u having it every day x


no chick, not every day but one line thursday night was usually followed by missing work friday and not stopping using until sunday and spending most of my months wages in one weekend. this was bad enough for me chick.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

muscular nerd said:


> no chick, not every day but one line thursday night was usually followed by missing work friday and not stopping using until sunday and spending most of my months wages in one weekend. this was bad enough for me chick.


I know what you mean CHICK :lol:


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

People call it 'scrat' around my area. Had it my fair share of times and to be honest it does give you a good buzz. Had a few benders but only like night outs till mid mornings nothing like 3-4 days ones.

Steer clear now, i'm well into my training and if I use it, it just fcuks up my diet & training.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

muscular nerd said:


> no chick, not every day but one line thursday night was usually followed by missing work friday and not stopping using until sunday and spending most of my months wages in one weekend. this was bad enough for me chick.


Its so cheap here its easy for this to happen especially wen theres so much stress n things...glad u are ok now tho n out of it...well done!! Not easy to do at all x


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> Its so cheap here its easy for this to happen especially wen theres so much stress n things...glad u are ok now tho n out of it...well done!! Not easy to do at all x


thanks, but i think when you have really had enough of something it's quite easy to stop.


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

squatthis said:


> I know what you mean CHICK :lol:


lol


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

Dan TT said:


> People call it 'scrat' around my area. Had it my fair share of times and to be honest it does give you a good buzz. Had a few benders but only like night outs till mid mornings nothing like 3-4 days ones.
> 
> Steer clear now, i'm well into my training and if I use it, it just fcuks up my diet & training.


that's it exactly mate. lack of sleep plus low food intake plus comedown= **** training for the next week! ain't worth it.


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

All down to how much you're doing really. We had a gram each the other week. Up till like 7am, had a joint, got some sleep. Woke up and ate normal, was a weekend so saved training till monday and everything was fine.


----------



## Dan TT (May 9, 2012)

mattyhunt said:


> All down to how much you're doing really. We had a gram each the other week. Up till like 7am, had a joint, got some sleep. Woke up and ate normal, was a weekend so saved training till monday and everything was fine.


Guess having a joint is a decent idea, brings you back down i guess


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

muscular nerd said:


> just wanted to share my own experience with this dreadful substance, and ask around if anyone else had problems with this drug?
> 
> new year i took one line of this ****. before i knew it i was going on three/four day benders, missing work and looking/feeling like complete **** till mid-next week!
> 
> this drug ****ed me up fast! and my tolerance for it went up rapidly. i have used mdma, cocaine, and other stims before, but nothing i have ever taken compared to the seemingly instant downward spiral this drug placed me on. luckily for me i knew that i was going downhill fast so i stopped the ****. i just drink beers now and that's it. just asking if anyone else had dark times because of this toxic crap?


My lab rats done E [proper 90's sh1t] MDMA, speed, acid, psycilocybin, salvia, weed, hash, heroin, cocaine, crack, meth, ibogaine, all types benzo's, codeine, methadone and smoked banana skins once but would not touch *ANY* of that phucked up headshop muck!

We're old school baby


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Took it when it was legal and the come up for the first time was epic close to my first pill in the 90's. Since its been made illegal i've done it a dozen times from 4 or so different dealers and its all boll0x


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

2 of my cousins who lives in a Belfast takes it, seems to be pretty big thing over there.

****ed them both up pretty bad, 1 has had to go love in South England as he got threats from people warning him to get out of town


----------



## HDU (Jul 27, 2012)

It's plant food ain't it v


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

HDU said:


> It's plant food ain't it v


 :thumb:

lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

The amount of times of heard old folk saying kids nowadays getting fcuked up on plant food and bath salts, crazy whatever next. Stop reading newspapers and step out into the real world, course its not fcuking plant food


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

The only drugs one should take are ones that come from *real plants* imho. God put em there for a reason 

sICKc


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

from what i am reading this stuff has caused a fair bit of trouble! and has a reputation for being a dirty drug.


----------



## Buzzz_ (Jan 13, 2013)

It gave me the ability to chat some serious bollocks for hours on end and a wobbly jaw that's about it


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

It's called plant food in my area, but obviously it isn't really plant food it's just what they sold it as so not the catch the attention of the police when it was legal.

Some people I know get well messed up on it all the time stay up 4-5 days straight, one girls toes lost all colour and now her toes are practically just dead flesh on the end of her feet, it cuts off blood supply when you take enough of it for long enough.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

Back when it was legal i used to do it regular. Done a 2 day sesh and me and a pal done 16g in. Ill as feck for a full week after. Never touched the stuff after that, must be at least 4 years..good times and bad times that i dont regret though. Practically t-total now apart from the odd blow out.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Cheap crap, stick to coke or MDMA.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Done it a few times,fvcking loved it


----------



## get2big (Mar 9, 2013)

Never tried it, but mdma, aphetmine , coke and GHB were my drugs of choice 'back in the day' along with some valium to comedown. LOVELY JUBLY


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I know it's not the same substance, but I read about Ketamine & a K -hole, & time distortion or something nuts. What's that all about?

Yup, it's a serious question.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I know it's not the same substance, but I read about Ketamine & a K -hole, & time distortion or something nuts. What's that all about?
> 
> Yup, it's a serious question.


Dr John C Lilly is your man for that lat, well worth taking a peek into his experiences of Special K and the resulting telepathic communication with dolphins.

As for Mcat - the hint was in the marketing. "Plant food" as it turns you into a vegetable (ie. capable of only the most basic form of biology).

Stick to real drugs.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I know it's not the same substance, but I read about Ketamine & a K -hole, & time distortion or something nuts. What's that all about?
> 
> Yup, it's a serious question.


Did Ketamine at a free party and laid on this grassy hill for about 4 hours,couldn't move my body but I was having a party in my head lol.I'd already done 9 pills that night so that didn't help


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Read this:

http://www.mavericksofthemind.com/lilly-int.htm


----------



## seandog69 (Mar 8, 2013)

Adz The Rat said:


> 2 of my cousins who lives in a Belfast takes it, seems to be pretty big thing over there.
> 
> ****ed them both up pretty bad, 1 has had to go love in South England as he got threats from people warning him to get out of town


yeah it was popular here and my friend took it a few times but afaik its fallen from favour, i could be wrong tho


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Jon.B said:


> Back when it was legal i used to do it regular. Done a 2 day sesh and me and a pal done 16g in. Ill as feck for a full week after. Never touched the stuff after that, must be at least 4 years..good times and bad times that i dont regret though. Practically t-total now apart from the odd blow out.


16g omg!!


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Jon.B said:


> Back when it was legal i used to do it regular. Done a 2 day sesh and me and a pal done 16g in. Ill as feck for a full week after. Never touched the stuff after that, must be at least 4 years..good times and bad times that i dont regret though. Practically t-total now apart from the odd blow out.


16g omg!!


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

not sure why all the bad press, it's done wonders with my marigolds


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

amy_robin said:


> Not heard of it as that name...does it have any other name x


Its part of these legal high drugs that is becoming massively popular they just alter the composition or ratio , molecules of a drug to give it the same effects of MDMA, cocain , weed , shrooms , acid & so on.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Its part of these legal high drugs that is becoming massively popular they just alter the composition or ratio , molecules of a drug to give it the same effects of MDMA, cocain , weed , shrooms , acid & so on.


Where can I get some?? Sorry stressed out day lol x


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Maybe these clever Chinese Chemists are producing legal highs, to destabilise The West?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

amy_robin said:


> Where can I get some?? Sorry stressed out day lol x


Hippie stores stalls that sells all kindsa sh!t like in blackpool you know what i mean ? Alternative shops even gas stations , internet also of you google boy legal highs etc .


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Maybe these clever Chinese Chemists are producing legal highs, to destabilise The West?


ACTUALLY its Europeans like Holland & US , UK etc.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

infernal0988 said:


> Hippie stores stalls that sells all kindsa sh!t like in blackpool you know what i mean ? Alternative shops even gas stations , internet also of you google boy legal highs etc .


Whoop!!


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Never tried it, infact I've never even tried coke lol

There's a headshop up the road from me that must sell 40+ different varieties of legal highs, wouldn't have a clue what to pick/choose - one close to coke I'd imagine


----------



## jamiew691 (Mar 23, 2014)

Stick to something more like MMA :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Haha good old Mscrat its huge round my way ive seen people set themselves up for life selling it and at the other end of the scale ive seen people lose everything over it.

Everything in moderation is my advice on the stuff, although with this its easy for a line turn into a four day binge, been there done that, got the cap and t-shirt (or more like eroded nose)


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

latblaster said:


> Maybe these clever Chinese Chemists are producing legal highs, to destabilise The West?


If I could possibly be more than a 100% more than sure that its a way of introducing crystal meth (which is what it practically is apart from a few molecules away) in to the uk then I would be.


----------



## Jon.B (Mar 8, 2011)

amy_robin said:


> 16g omg!!


Its very more'ish. My nose didnt thank me for it ha. Never again, was laid in bed thinking i was going to die


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Jon.B said:


> Its very more'ish. My nose didnt thank me for it ha. Never again, was laid in bed thinking i was going to die


Bet u were most ive ever done is 2


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I randomly sniffed a line of this shìt on a mates stag do a while ago, ended up climbing around the pub roof like bloody splinter cell, jumping and trying to roll and shìt lmao ended up with ruined jeans and a nice slice down my left palm, never again lol


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> I randomly sniffed a line of this shìt on a mates stag do a while ago, ended up climbing around the pub roof like bloody splinter cell, jumping and trying to roll and shìt lmao ended up with ruined jeans and a nice slice down my left palm, never again lol


Good thing you didnt do any bath salts you might have eaten a guys face off lol ! :lol:


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

Its freaking potent!! Crazy high, like coming up on 5 tablets all at the same time straight away. You get a horrible come down off it though makes you paranoid and depressed.

If you take a little too much too soon as well you end proper twisted. I personally stay away from but if you are going to use it just take very small amounts and be prepared haha


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

Most of this sh*t is made it China and over the past year or two i believe the purity has gone down to about 7% so there is all sorts of crap in it.


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

josephbloggs said:


> not sure why all the bad press, it's done wonders with my marigolds
> 
> View attachment 154338


lol they are beautiful.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> If I could possibly be more than a 100% more than sure that its a way of introducing crystal meth (which is what it practically is apart from a few molecules away) in to the uk then I would be.


So many other countries have an Ice or Meth problem - as we know, & I've often wondered why it hasn't hit the UK yet.

Ofc, I hope it doesn't coz it ****s you up. But apparently it's easy to make.....I wouldn't know anything about that though.

Shake & Vac anyone? :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Themanthatcan said:


> Most of this sh*t is made it China and over the past year or two i believe the purity has gone down to about 7% so there is all sorts of crap in it.


Where do you get the 7% figure from? Also 7% of what?

This sh*t isnt cocaine lol it's not something that gets bashed from country to country its the purest of cheap sh*tty chemicals from china. The only poiny itll be bashed is by a low level street dealer level, which even then id be suprised.

The stuff people are buying these days isnt even 4-mmc (the original mephedrone) its just anotyer slight variation on it, which may not even be illegal half the time, theres so many make ups of this new mephs about that nobody can even keep track of it.


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Stay away kids.... Or you'll end up like this haha :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

I actually got the info from the police regarding the 4-mmc chemical, hey it could be wrong!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

latblaster said:


> So many other countries have an Ice or Meth problem - as we know, & I've often wondered why it hasn't hit the UK yet.
> 
> Ofc, I hope it doesn't coz it ****s you up. But apparently it's easy to make.....I wouldn't know anything about that though.
> 
> Shake & Vac anyone? :lol:


Shake and bake perhaps 

It all ready has made its way into the uk 4-mmc has paved the way for it, couple more years I promise  just remember my words.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Awful drug. Really not worth it at all


----------



## josephbloggs (Sep 29, 2013)

muscular nerd said:


> lol they are beautiful.


cheers bud i am very proud of them


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

Everything in moderation, I personally think it's quite a fun drug. I've had some great nights on the stuff, the comedown can be a bit nasty and I hate that you sweat the smell out but all in all - for the price of it when it was legal/newly illegal it was just a cheap, naughty night.

You chose to go on fat sessions using it, that's disgusting on any drug and will always effect work and life.

Again, as with anything a bit too fun - moderation is key.


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

As soon as meth comes over here, I'm saving for a house and a new car ;-) lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Zorrin...where are you now?


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

muscular nerd said:


> just wanted to share my own experience with this dreadful substance, and ask around if anyone else had problems with this drug?
> 
> new year i took one line of this ****. before i knew it i was going on three/four day benders, missing work and looking/feeling like complete **** till mid-next week!
> 
> this drug ****ed me up fast! and my tolerance for it went up rapidly. i have used mdma, cocaine, and other stims before, but nothing i have ever taken compared to the seemingly instant downward spiral this drug placed me on. luckily for me i knew that i was going downhill fast so i stopped the ****. i just drink beers now and that's it. just asking if anyone else had dark times because of this toxic crap?


yeah it can be a nasty drug, one of those things you can stay on for absolutely ages. Know friends that go on 2-3 day benders on it.

I have some now and again, have a blow out every now and then. Get on it after work Saturday and end up finishing Sunday night without any sleep. Feel crap Monday but worse Tuesday. End up not eating anything Sunday will on it. Waste away.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There is a sub forum on here, if anyone needs to discuss drug problems that they find are affecting their lives. 

Edit: See below for post by Hera.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

During a depressed time in my life I would have 8 day benders on This stuff not sleeping, eating anything for 8 days would go through well over an ounce of the stuff. Lost about 3stone in a couple of months. Bad bad drug


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

muscular nerd said:


> your wise not to use this stuff mate. stick with the mdma mate can't go wrong with that stuff.


Unbelievable.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

latblaster said:


> There is a sub forum on here, if anyone needs to discuss drug problems that they find are affecting their lives.
> 
> You need to pm @Hera for access.


People can request access by following the instructions via the link below:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/about-uk-muscle/115434-private-forums.html

No need to PM me (in fact I'd prefer it if people didn't)


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

i don't believe what's happened! drank a few pints of 1664 last night followed by some sailor rum. my ****ed mind thought it would be a good idea to find some kat and to save you all the bull**** im still on it now! when will i learn?!


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

muscular nerd said:


> i don't believe what's happened! drank a few pints of 1664 last night followed by some sailor rum. my ****ed mind thought it would be a good idea to find some kat and to save you all the bull**** im still on it now! when will i learn?!


#YOLO


----------



## Shaun Mikdee (May 16, 2011)

tried it ages ago, **** buzz, can't see the attraction never mind how people get addicted


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

its good that i have somewhere to come now to get advice and share experiences. this is a really positive forum.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

muscular nerd said:


> i don't believe what's happened! drank a few pints of 1664 last night followed by some sailor rum. my ****ed mind thought it would be a good idea to find some kat and to save you all the bull**** im still on it now! when will i learn?!


Lol...having a good time though ? X


----------



## Sway12 (Oct 29, 2013)

Does anyone still do mkat? thought that stopped in 2011 lol


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> Lol...having a good time though ? X


i am pleasantly buzzing still amy yes lol


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

muscular nerd said:


> i am pleasantly buzzing still amy yes lol


Im jealous!! Lol x


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> #YOLO


sorry but wtf does yolo mean? pardon my ignorance


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> Im jealous!! Lol x


how do you send friend requests and pm people on here? it is pretty strong stuff babe. i'm real high atm lol


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

muscular nerd said:


> how do you send friend requests and pm people on here? it is pretty strong stuff babe. i'm real high atm lol


I dont know...didnt think their were friend requests on here x


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

maybe i am mistaken then


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

amy_robin said:


> I dont know...didnt think their were friend requests on here x


Sent...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

muscular nerd said:


> sorry but wtf does yolo mean? pardon my ignorance


Lol it means 'you only live once' its not something i usually say, you just reminded me of the steamers (wakefield name for mkat sniffers) that i have on facebook that always post pictures of themselves off their box, usually followed by #TeamSteam #YOLO

You enjoy yourself anyway.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

amy_robin said:


> I dont know...didnt think their were friend requests on here x


Amy you're single arent you? I think he just wants to send you his CV


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> Lol it means 'you only live once' its not something i usually say, you just reminded me of the steamers (wakefield name for mkat sniffers) that i have on facebook that always post pictures of themselves off their box, usually followed by #TeamSteam #YOLO
> 
> You enjoy yourself anyway.


got ya man you only live once. cheers for clearing that up pal


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Amy you're single arent you? I think he just wants to send you his CV


I doubt that very much lol


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Few years ago all the kids round here We're smashing it every weekend at parties. Looks nasty, never touched it


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

amy_robin said:


> I doubt that very much lol


Yeah coz you're such a minger (no white knight)


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

muscular nerd said:


> got ya man you only live once. cheers for clearing that up pal


But make sure it's a long life...living fast & dieing young, shouldn't be your goal.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Yeah coz you're such a minger (no white knight)


Not heard that word in years lmao...thats my word of the day now x


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

Last time i tried it was a few years back. wasnt it imported as a plant fertilizer ?

Was actually better than the **** coke i was gettin at the time.

Now just dabble in MDMA..we call it dizzle.

Dont get me wrong, im a casual user, ill ave some with friends when we go to a rave..maybe once every 3 weeks.

ALL drugs are ok, its peoples abuse of drugs that is not. Luckily ive never had an addictive personality.

And before i get flamed for saying drugs are OK..i used to work at the Addictive Behaviour Centre (ABC) in birmingham, and i know more on the subject than most.


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

amy_robin said:


> Not heard that word in years lmao...thats my word of the day now x


Sorry I'm old (32)


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> I doubt that very much lol


i would send you my cv but there isn't that much to write lol pretty average life


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Sorry I'm old (32)


Younger than me ! X


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

muscular nerd said:


> i would send you my cv but there isn't that much to write lol pretty average life


So how come u are still on it!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

muscular nerd said:


> i would send you my cv but there isn't that much to write lol pretty average life


You're c.unted you can embelish it as much as you want


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> So how come u are still on it!!


just don't like coming down all day on sundays. would rather comedown on monday lol


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes and it used to burn when snorting it and what a high it gives you! But the come down is dreadful for days later! Still plenty of it doing the rounds in the North East as it's dirt cheap to compare with coke! The long term effects of this drug is yet to be seen


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

dave-taff89 said:


> Yes and it used to burn when snorting it and what a high it gives you! But the come down is dreadful for days later! Still plenty of it doing the rounds in the North East as it's dirt cheap to compare with coke! The long term effects of this drug is yet to be seen


Snorting it fcuk that. I only ever bombed it its worse than snorting a line of speed


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

muscular nerd said:


> just don't like coming down all day on sundays. would rather comedown on monday lol


Yeah come down sundays are loooong


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Can't do comedowns get anxiety big time, the vodka, porn and valium comes out


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Can't do comedowns get anxiety big time, the vodka, porn and valium comes out


thiis! bang on mate. just drink yourself stupid. always works lol


----------



## dave-taff89 (Jul 14, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Snorting it fcuk that. I only ever bombed it its worse than snorting a line of speed


 I think I've only known one person that bombed meow and speed, everyone else I knew who took it or still takes it is snorting. The long term damage is still unknown.

Horrible stuff, I only use good flake now and then for celebrations etc. as a treat lol


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Snorting it fcuk that. I only ever bombed it its worse than snorting a line of speed


i'm snorting it atm pal its not that bad as long as you crush it very well. if you aint crushing it properly then yeah it will hurt.


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> Yeah come down sundays are loooong


this is it babe, i'd rather comedown during work tomorrow lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

muscular nerd said:


> i'm snorting it atm pal its not that bad as long as you crush it very well. if you aint crushing it properly then yeah it will hurt.


How long you been awake?


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> Yeah come down sundays are loooong


this is it babe, i'd rather comedown during work tomorrow lol


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

latblaster said:


> How long you been awake?


all last night and today pal


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

muscular nerd said:


> this is it babe, i'd rather comedown during work tomorrow lol


Ooooo I still dont envy u lol!! Last time I was awake 2 nights straight brill weekend tho


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

I'm 10 days coke free from a more or less daily user, I'm gagging for some flake big time. :-/


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> Ooooo I still dont envy u lol!! Last time I was awake 2 nights straight brill weekend tho


got to admit it has been a great weekend. lots of fun lol btw you don't mind me calling you babe do you? some girls don't like it do they.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

muscular nerd said:


> got to admit it has been a great weekend. lots of fun lol btw you don't mind me calling you babe do you? some girls don't like it do they.


No course not been called much worse


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> No course not been called much worse


lol by ex boyfriends babe? lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Are we going to have our first mkat marriage on UKM! Tekkers can carry the ring down the aisle


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Are we going to have our first mkat marriage on UKM! Tekkers can carry the ring down the aisle


mkat wedding, now theres an idea haha!


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

SwAn1 said:


> Are we going to have our first mkat marriage on UKM! Tekkers can carry the ring down the aisle


you can be my best man if you like lol


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

muscular nerd said:


> you can be my best man if you like lol


Thanks mate I feel honoured, at 32 years old after that annoucement I feel I may of peaked


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Whos getting married?? X


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Lol I seem to have accidentally wondered into the junkie journal section of the forum.


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> Whos getting married?? X


me and you amy apparently lol


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

Bataz said:


> Lol I seem to have accidentally wondered into the junkie journal section of the forum.


i am not a junkie i just have some issues atm. i still work hard and train hard day in day out. just on weekends i lose control a bit.


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

Bataz said:


> Lol I seem to have accidentally wondered into the junkie journal section of the forum.


i have to say that this forum hasa been pretty useful to me. i have people to talk to here and share experiences with. it's very useful to have you guys and girls.

and if i am talking **** forgive me it's the drugs lol


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

its already been posted i think, we have a section specifically for addiction now where you will not be judged in any way shape or form - people sharing their experiences is a good way to get info and offload stress.


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

aqualung said:


> its already been posted i think, we have a section specifically for addiction now where you will not be judged in any way shape or form - people sharing their experiences is a good way to get info and offload stress.


that it mate. its good to talk.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Are you addicted to it?


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

Bataz said:


> Are you addicted to it?


not in the true sense of the word no. i go the whole week without using. just when the weekends get here it all falls to pieces. but i do wish i hadn't taken my first line of the **** because it can be a life wrecker i think.


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

where has everyone gone? i haven't scared you all away have i??


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

muscular nerd said:


> where has everyone gone? i haven't scared you all away have i??


We're all outside your house.....look out the window!!!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Smashed off his skull on drugs and posting on UKM. FFS, ring a bird up or get some like-minded individuals round for a session.


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

latblaster said:


> We're all outside your house.....look out the window!!!


lol come in for a beer!


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

Huntingground said:


> Smashed off his skull on drugs and posting on UKM. FFS, ring a bird up or get some like-minded individuals round for a session.


already done that last night everyones gone home now see


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

latblaster said:


> We're all outside your house.....look out the window!!!


Hahaha!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What's your Heart Rate atm?


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

muscular nerd said:


> where has everyone gone? i haven't scared you all away have i??


How u doin...still in party mode?


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> How u doin...still in party mode?


na the parties over now babe but i do have a little bit left so i will finish it off


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

muscular nerd said:


> na the parties over now babe but i do have a little bit left so i will finish it off


U take care!!! Hope u get through tomorro ok


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> U take care!!! Hope u get through tomorro ok


only work anyway babe. mondays are **** no matter if your coming down hungover or stone cold sober lol thanks anyway amy look after yourself yeah x


----------



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)

muscular nerd said:


> only work anyway babe. mondays are **** no matter if your coming down hungover or stone cold sober lol thanks anyway amy look after yourself yeah x


You wanna get a job you enjoy, everyday is a friday for me!

you posted a thread about how much you hate mkat yet your still smashing it on a sunday.. :confused1:


----------



## dannyls25 (Dec 26, 2013)

haha cant believe your of your rocker sat on ukm , i wunt dream of it , should b bangin sum tunes out wiv your mates chillin or banging a bird


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

muscular nerd said:


> only work anyway babe. mondays are **** no matter if your coming down hungover or stone cold sober lol thanks anyway amy look after yourself yeah x


Ahh thats good then...I will look after myself ty...on a serious health kick from tomorro whoop!


----------



## muscular nerd (Jul 10, 2014)

amy_robin said:


> Ahh thats good then...I will look after myself ty...on a serious health kick from tomorro whoop!


you go for it girl!


----------



## Jakey_Clapham (May 21, 2013)

Turns me into an absolute sexual deviant. It was insane!

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

The drummer in the band I play in is pretty much addicted to the stuff, he buys a half ounce every thursday and it will be gone by monday.

Like anything it's fine in moderation but it's really hard to moderate it once you've started. I try to avoid it because something about this drug just makes me think "f*ck it" and I can quite often end up taking way more than intended. Just last weekend after a gig I asked for "one bump" inevitably that turned into another weekend bender. The reality is no other drug satisfies me like this one does, I really enjoy the feeling, I much prefer being mapped on a euphoric upper and connecting with my mates then getting drunk and not knowing what the f*ck Im doing.

I still try to avoid it because I have a life to live and a job to go to, I can't function for days after a 24 hour binge and it's exhausting.


----------



## Jaseb87 (Jul 13, 2014)

Jakey_Clapham said:


> Turns me into an absolute sexual deviant. It was insane!
> 
> Anyone else notice this?


Yeah tried this years ago when it was really strong and damn I was bad never touched it since, you never get the same buzz of a drug like the first hit so why bother! That just my opinion tho!


----------



## CMC1314 (Jun 7, 2011)

love this drug... had many of 3day benders on it, only reason im not on it now is missus would chop my balls off... i have had some of the best times of my life on it lol


----------



## Kill Kcal (May 11, 2013)

SwAn1 said:


> Snorting it fcuk that. I only ever bombed it its worse than snorting a line of speed


No, nothing and I mean nothing is worse than snorting speed.


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

How is the head this morning :lol: :devil2:


----------



## gibbo10 (May 16, 2013)

Kill Kcal said:


> No, nothing and I mean nothing is worse than snorting speed.


Snorting crushed up bangers is definately worse


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone tried mdog aka woofwoof?


----------



## pooledaniel (May 8, 2013)

First year of uni was taking it most days for a few months. Had surprisingly little side effects compared to other things I thought. And it was £2 a gram !


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Kill Kcal said:


> No, nothing and I mean nothing is worse than snorting speed.


I Agree speed fuwked me up so bad once i was tired slept for a week after, was up 3 days straight snorting that sh!t. 2009 ish I think.


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

Edinburgh said:


>


Hahahaha bang on!!


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I got heavy into this when I was depressed, overdosed **** knows how much of the stuff I done ended up in hospital for 3 days. got out quit drugs started the gym found coke, happy days


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah drone is BAD, its pure in chystal form and made you know what you are buying, what a dirty drug!!

Lets go muy some 'coke' for 5 times the price and is about 10% pure and bulked out with creatine, Brilliant logic you deluded drug snobs!


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Yeah drone is BAD, its pure in chystal form and made you know what you are buying, what a dirty drug!!
> 
> Lets go muy some 'coke' for 5 times the price and is about 10% pure and bulked out with creatine, Brilliant logic you deluded drug snobs!


I'm sorry, what?

I see people with mixed opinions, I don't see snobs. I'd prefer mephedrone to cocaine any day of the week apart from the fact the after effects are MUCH MUCH worse for me than cocaine.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

As said earlier 'everything in moderation'.

I think that alot of taking drugs & the harm they can cause, depends on many factors.

Purity, dose & method of ingestion.

Is one drug somehow 'better' or 'safer'? Nope, don't think it is.


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

latblaster said:


> As said earlier 'everything in moderation'.
> 
> Is one drug somehow 'better' or 'safer'? Nope, don't think it is.


I disagree to an extent, different drugs definitely have different risks. More to the point I think mephedrone is described as "dirty" sometimes because it smells pretty bad and is highly fiendish, it's way easier to end up on a three day mephedrone binge than a cocaine binge lasting the same duration. Obviously cost is a factor too mind, I couldn't afford a three day cocaine binge even if I wanted to haha.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

nowhereboy said:


> I disagree to an extent, *different drugs definitely have different risks*. More to the point I think mephedrone is described as "dirty" sometimes because it smells pretty bad and is highly fiendish, it's way easier to end up on a three day mephedrone binge than a cocaine binge lasting the same duration. Obviously cost is a factor too mind, I couldn't afford a three day cocaine binge even if I wanted to haha.


Yes, I agree, however if someone is injecting Coke daily & another person is only snorting it, who will suffer the most damage?

But, saying that I take your point about the fiendishness of a drug, I can still remember when I first found this out. It wasn't good.


----------



## alchemystical (Jan 16, 2013)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Yeah drone is BAD, its pure in chystal form and made you know what you are buying, what a dirty drug!!
> 
> *Lets go muy some 'coke' for 5 times the price and is about 10% pure and **bulked out with creatine*, Brilliant logic you deluded drug snobs!


Always handy when you're training :thumb: How thoughtful of them.


----------

